# Cool Hop Chart



## Samuel Adams (10/10/13)

http://hopschart.com/zoom.html

This might be useful to some people I thought.
It has details on each hops oils & what flavour they contribute.
Note the huge Myrcene (Citrus/Piney/Floral) of Citra !


Prints can be ordered for $25 

(Little Creatures shared the link on FB)

Cheers


----------



## spog (10/10/13)

A handy chart to have hanging in the brew cave. Also check All posters .com for the Beer colour chart
Go to food and beverage page 2 for a 28cm x 43cm chart for $5.60.
Or page 3 for a 33cm x48cm chart for $2.80. 
Bung in an elcheapo frame and hang it in the brew cave. ...cheers...spog..


----------



## OzPaleAle (14/11/13)

Got a few posters printed up a while ago including the one you mentioned for a whopping $27.


----------



## hoppy2B (14/11/13)

That chart doesn't look to be very accurate. :huh:


----------



## citizensnips (14/11/13)

Great chart, thanks for sharing


----------



## sticksy (24/11/13)

hey OzPale. where would I get a copy of the second one from, it looks great!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## s_t_r_o_b_e (24/11/13)

Is that Hunter S? I'd love that as a canvas!


----------



## Camo6 (24/11/13)

No point in mentioning the bats.


----------



## NewtownClown (24/11/13)

hoppy2B said:


> That chart doesn't look to be very accurate. :huh:


 You want to elaborate?


----------



## shaunous (24/11/13)

Where's NS


----------



## OzPaleAle (24/11/13)

I emailed the image below to a printer.

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0211/4926/files/P-MegaBeer_Zoom1001.jpg?3337

Yeah its a Fear & Loathing print.

Got them all printed up from here, its printed onto some sort of synthetic canvas material.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ART-PRINT-Customize-Printing-Personalized-Custom-Multiple-Sizes-posters/912179638.html


----------



## hoppy2B (24/11/13)

Hi NewtownClown,
Yeah, there are a few dubious listings.
For example, Cluster can be very high in Myrcene as well as some of the other components. That chart has it down as not containing much of anything.
Another example would be Cascade and Saaz. Both these hops are meant to have high levels of Farnesene but you are unable to ascertain that from the chart. What the hell is meant by, 'other oils'? Other references give an accurate stat for Farnesene.
On a side note, I actually planted another 3 Cascade rhizomes this year simply because of their high Farnesene levels and because they are easy to grow.


----------



## Yob (24/11/13)

NewtownClown said:


> You want to elaborate?


arent you happy you asked?


----------



## Chiro (14/12/13)

The chart looks good. No Galaxy on there, which I use a bit of.


----------



## NewtownClown (14/12/13)

Yob said:


> arent you happy you asked?


No, hoppy I asked


----------



## Glot (14/12/13)

Doesn't matter if it is of use or not. Main thing is it looks pretty on the wall.


----------

